# If you could only say one word for the rest of your life...



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

My own name. 

It be like I was a Pokemon.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

@_Tenshi_ thank your for making polls, i love polls, if you hadn't noticed.. 

I would probably use the word perhaps, along with body language. I'd probably survive. lol though, it would probably be funny in a crisis


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Meow! ^_^
I could comunicate with the kitties....and I'd go around annoying everybody with the Meow Mix song. :kitteh:


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Whoosh. It would be great for when I am trying to descibe things with my hands... and funny.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Possibly.

I can't think of anything that can't be answered with a nice, indefinite possibly.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

I chose "other". I'd rather say nothing and just let my actions speak for me.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine would be "fuck" because I like that word.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I chose other because my word would be placebo because it is so amazingly fun to say. It's always been one of my favorite words. Also I figure I could write or learn sign language for communication, so I might as well have the one word I can say aloud be a fun word.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

SSSSSPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uhm.kacie (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't make this decision D:
Can "Iloveyou" count??


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Potato


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Well... I thought about choosing "why?". But I think it would get annoying...hm... maybe I should have chosen it... damn... x)

But I chose "other" since I wanted to be able to say "maybe"...which I'm not sure of anymore... xD maybe... >


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd go with "maybe". Because A) with the right intonation I could get across what I mean in varying degrees of effectiveness, B) it can be open for interpretation, and C) it would drive everyone I spoke to up the wall.

"Are you going to do what I asked you?"
"Maybe."

"Do you want a side of fries?"
"Maybe."

"Do you want to go see a movie?"
"Maybe."

"I love you."
"Maybe."


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

_Seriously_?

That would be my word.


----------



## Katheryn (Aug 1, 2012)

DEFINITELY not yes or no, whoever chooses that will run into serious problems quickly. 

For me its between meow or sorry. Meow sounds so cute. But sorry i think is the best choice so when people start getting pissed that I only say one word, then I could say sorry and mean it.


----------



## CuratorOfWeird (Jun 13, 2012)

Love. Because well, I mean it's love. 

"Honey, what do you want for dinner?" 

"Love"

Wait, on second thought...things could get kinda weird.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd say "wait!" That would leave everyone hanging!


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I say "sorry" almost as often as I draw breath. It's almost like a reflex for me so why not that?

Think about it, it can be looked at as an intimidating response as well as one of apology. It's more flexible than people think it is.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe! =D


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm actually totally fine with being mute, but if I had to be mute with the exception of one word, I'd choose "Thank You". I love to thank people, to acknowledge them, even for seemingly little things. Even if it's just like: Thank you for existing. ^_^ 

I could always use sign language for the rest. And body language.


----------



## Katheryn (Aug 1, 2012)

kindaconfused said:


> I'd say "wait!" That would leave everyone hanging!


Haha- now that's a good one


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

My one word would be "really?" just so I could be awkward, the haters would be asking me what I'd like in a restaurant and I'd just point and say "really" or flirt then say "really" or "really?" to denote please carry on, along with "really?  bored tone.

Banana could be a fun one, going to a restaurant and hearing "what would you like to order sir" and responding with "banana?"... I'm afraid we don't have those sir... "banana?"... can I suggest today's special instead? "banana?"... I've already said we don't offer those in any foods, how about xyz instead? *nods approval* Banana... "no"... (40 minutes later food arrives)... would you like a desert sir... "banana?"... "no"..."banana?"... please leave heres your bill... *loud voice, how much?* BANANA!... *pays bill then they walk away*... *sad face* Banana.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

My own name! Then I can pretend to be a Pokémon.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I honestly think "Thank you," is the most useful.
It's useful for both sincerity and manipulation.

In fact, I see a good black comedy in this concept:
a character who can only say, "Thank you," and how
surprisingly well this works out for him/her.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I clicked other and my word is "Hm". This one is pretty self-explanatory, I guess. *shugs* Someone's talking to you, you say "Hm?" if you missed something, or they said something you don't understand, and "Hm..." any other time to make it seem like you're interested. And the best? You're not even actually talking...


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I chose "Why?"

Though "Hmm..." sounds better now that I think about it.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish it was two words. "F*ck you" is perfect. According to most people, I seem to say that anyway, even when I'm at my nicest. The only people who seem to always like me are kids, and I have no earthly idea why. Otherwise, just talking about my interests pisses people off for some reason, as does trying to debate or discuss a topic. What's even worse is when they're getting really pissy and not accepting any alternative view as a possibility.

This chart on here is basically what I expect when talking to someone: A flowchart to help you determine if you’re having a rational discussion - 22 Words

Or maybe I'll just ask "Why?" all the time. I do that already, and it pisses people off. Nobody wants a discussion - people just want to lecture. So they can go ahead and lecture away, just don't do it anywhere near me. And if you do, be prepared for lots of questions and a serious discussion on the topic in question.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I voted 'Meow,' but if I had any other options, I could have also voted "Nyah," "Desu" or "Pikachu" (but only if my voice became high and squeaky :3)


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

(thinking: Aww, I should've said desu! But I already said "Hm" so now that's all I can say!) Hm...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Meow. I can make a great cat noise, so this would be fine for me.


----------



## Skye Alexa (Mar 15, 2012)

You never said we couldn't whisper/sing/rap/yodel/write other words. Or put it in a text-to-speech program.
But I chose "what".
"You sing everything you say." *look confused* "what?"
*is zoned out, someone says something a million times* "wh_aaaaa_aat??"
"Why" was a close second, but I could just draw a question mark on my face.


----------



## Talon (Feb 15, 2012)

Cooter.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

The same thing I liked to say as a kid.

"Why?"


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd either pick Why or Meow. Why because I ask it a lot anyway and Meow because it would be amusing :kitteh:


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

(thinking: These are some interesting answers. Oh, and @Navi, I like the avatar! Wish I could say it, but I can't really say anything right now.) Hm...


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

xQrivaNx said:


> (thinking: These are some interesting answers. Oh, and @_Navi_, I like the avatar! Wish I could say it, but I can't really say anything right now.) Hm...


Hehe thank you.
I like yours too. 
I'm a huge chess fanatic.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

Why? Is a good one because I already say it a lot. It'd be annoying for everyone though.

...Or my own name, like Timmy from South Park.

TIMMAAAAAYYYY


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

I wanted to be simple and go with the options. Why seemed like the only one that wouldn't get me in mass amounts of trouble. PLus, I already use it often.


----------



## Deezzee (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I'll chose the word 'Great'. It seems to sound positive, like when someone asks you what do you think of [an idea / their work], you just answer with 'Great'.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Deezzee said:


> I think I'll chose the word 'Great'. It seems to sound positive, like when someone asks you what do you think of [an idea / their work], you just answer with 'Great'.


(thinking: And when someone says something you don't like, you say it sarcastically. _GREAT... _​Sorry, I can't say anything right now.) Hmm?


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd pick "Hello" so i can at least greet people.


----------



## Opal79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahaha no my word would be "why" xD


----------



## paperthick (Jun 28, 2012)

Definitely diddly.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

"Inexplicable."
"What?"
"Inexplicable."
"I said, this chocolate milk has 10 vitamins in it, it's good for you!" 
"Inexplicable."
"What the hell are you on about?"
"Inexplicable."
"Drink it!"
"Inexplicable."
*nosy neighbor chases after apathy with glass of chocolate milk*
"INEXPLICABLE!!!!!"


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Love.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

No.


----------



## Kim Ward (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, actually, if I had to pick one...

EXTERMINATE.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Shanana


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd opt for "Really". It's quite versatile.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Tenshi said:


> ...And you'd have to pick one of these? If there's another specific word you'd want, be sure to comment.


I'd pick Ai Japanese for love, or depending how you say it many other things >


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

the


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I voted "no." That way if my safety is ever in jeopardy, at least I can shout NO. Or I can verbally say that I don't consent to something, because silence can be seen as consent in most cases.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

"Amazing!"

That's one of my most-used words and pretty much covers everything, both positive and negative.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd pick 'Sorry'.
Every other word I can express with my expressions, and I think expressing a 'please' or a 'thank you' in that way is actually much more meaningful than saying it anyway. People often say thank you but don't actually show their appreciation. Similarly showing someone you love them instead of just saying it is much more important.

Since we are humans I expect to make a lot of mistakes in my life, and sure I could show I didn't mean something by crying or trying to grovel, but I don't think I could ever truly show my regret as an individual and feel I would owe them a direct apology. I don't know, I feel like it is less selfish than crying or trying to fix it and avoid it.

If I am just suffering for what I have done then that is just my suffering but if I am able to apologise to someone then I think that is acknowledgement of their suffering too. And I think people deserve for their hurt to be acknowledged. I don't know, I am a weird person.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

It would have to be yes. Yes is a beautiful word. It affirms everything and makes the impossible possible.


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Meow would be fun but I'd choose please for a practical answer. I could nod and shake my head and everything for affirmative/negative/thanking and when I questioned something I could just make a confused expression, but please would be a nice word and if I chose sorry I'd probably annoy anyone who had to communicate with me because I'd apologize for everything, which annoys a lot of people.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

"Dude"

No one would really take me seriously if all I could say was "dude", but that's not really something achievable in this scenario. And it's so versatile that you can pretty much have entire conversations consisting only of that one word.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Just some random sound or something. Then I have the freedom to inflict upon it my own meaning at any given time and thus that random sound becomes everything I need it to be. Clear *win*.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

My word would be meow (simply because cats rule lol)


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

"Supercalifradgelisticexpialidocious" because if you say it loud enough, you'll always sound precocious.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

No. Because one 'no' is a no and two 'nos' is a yes. I think I could live with that.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your own name


----------



## progfan1988 (Nov 26, 2012)

Why


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

yes.
(yes to the chocolate... yes to dinner... yes to fruit salad... whoops, I have to go make that... yes, yes to food... hmmm... is it obvious that I'm ready for dinner, lol?)
of course, meow is also good. Probably even better than yes. If I said meow, I'd be given all of the yummy food that my little heart desires.


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I already pretty much do say the same thing over and over again:
"Why?"


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Redrum


----------



## Augesco (Dec 2, 2012)

"And?"
Endless listening granted.


----------



## Lime (Nov 23, 2012)

I wouldn't need to say anything, I just have to make "mmh" or "hmm" for everything ^^
Mmh? (as in what? why? huh?)
Mmh... (as in I'm thinking or don't bother me)
Mmhm! (yes)
Mmhm! + shaking my head (no)
Mmh~ (yummy! or nice!) 
Hmmm.... (as in I don't know, I'm not sure)

Mmh... of course, it would only work if someone asked me something, but what else are friends and family for? :kitteh:


----------



## Inquisitive Joe (Nov 29, 2012)

I would laugh like Butthead, and pretend that I am listening to everyone


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*​love.*


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Why?


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I said meow, because I like having my back rubbed.

I'd probably pick "LIBERTY!!!!" or "FREEDOOOOM!!!!" like the end of braveheart...hahaha


----------



## Pantalaimon25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why?

Because it pretty sums up my thoughts about people anyway.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

No.

Because:
"Hey, can you do th-"
"No."
"Why not?"
"No."
"Can you say anything besides no?"
"No."

Plus if the question came up, "Can you even speak at all?" "No." I think they'd maybe get the clue that I happened to lose all of my vocabulary besides no.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted for my name, but is it cheating if I'm learning Sign Language?


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

FacePalm said:


> I'd go with "Why" because it can be very versatile depending on your tone and won't get you into as much trouble as...say...."yes" or "no", see example below:
> 
> Q: Have you had dinner yet?
> A: Why?
> ...


That could hinder your love life though, for example...

Q: Did you cheat on me?
A: Why?

Q: You don't have any STDs do you? 
A: Why?

Q: I love you, do you love me?
A: Why?


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

My word would be: "Crazy". 

Think about it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why? 

You can get a lot of questions answered that way.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

My own name.

Because I am a Pokémon.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

_Meow_ :kitten:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Definitly 'Meow!'

I can meow actually, and have done it.

It's meowing for attention: it's all I need. Just going back to baby style.
And if I'm upset, then I just meow tone upset.

Who needs words? All you need is tone and attitude.

Meow!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I say "sorry" a lot. So, I just chose that one. Bump into something, "sorry", drop something, "sorry", "Hello!","SORRY!". XD


----------

